# Skylights



## Chris (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone have any idea how I would add a few? My only concern is that I have a clay tile roof and don't know how that works. I think it would be great to have some better lighting during the day when I am working on the cars.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 16, 2012)

Chris said:


> Anyone have any idea how I would add a few? My only concern is that I have a clay tile roof and don't know how that works. I think it would be great to have some better lighting during the day when I am working on the cars.



You have to remove the tile and build a curb. Wrap it with a self adhering underlayment, fabricate a track flashing system of flashing, reinstall the tile, cutting to fit with a grinder, then install a curb mounted skylight. Velux does manufacture a skylight and flashing kit for a tile roof. If you have never installed tile before, you will be better of calling a professional roofer for this or find someone who knows tile installation and offer a brew to help you put one in. To bad you a million miles away, I'd have it done for you quickly.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2012)

So when are you gonna come to CA on vacation?


I am going to need a step by step guide.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 16, 2012)

Putting a skylight in a Spanish "S" tile roof is the most difficult of all skylight installations. I would try and find a tile roofer and swap out some plumbing for a skylight install.


----------



## mustanggarage (Dec 10, 2012)

it probably won't be a problem for you in california.  but for us out here in the middle I would recommend some form of double pane glass. etc.  I have some of those translucent plastic panels in my steel roof and when the humidity is high and it is cold outside it rains inside.  the water condenses on the cold skylight and drips.  not much but enough to annoy me.  I do like the light in the daytime however.


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2012)

oldognewtrick said:


> Putting a skylight in a Spanish "S" tile roof is the most difficult of all skylight installations. I would try and find a tile roofer and swap out some plumbing for a skylight install.



Did you just call me a plumber? :mad1:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 10, 2012)

Chris said:


> Did you *just *call me a plumber? :mad1:



A month ago, took ya long enough...


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2012)

I must have missed it about 30 times.:facepalm:


----------

